# Want to buy vps



## hassankamran (May 27, 2014)

Hi,

I want to run a movie portal, in which i required a private torrent downloading, as you know for private downloading i have to run torrent-flux or other torrent service on the vps. i use 2 to 3 vps company which do not allow torrent-flux privately for downloading. so this major reason force me to leave the vps server. so if any one know a reliable company which allow private torrent downloading and has no issues in it please tell me so i will shift on there vps. because i have to install centos + front-end panel zpanel or kloxo + torrent-flux.

Thank


----------



## BlackoutIsHere (May 27, 2014)

hassankamran said:


> Hi,
> 
> I want to run a movie portal, in which i required a private torrent downloading, as you know for private downloading i have to run torrent-flux or other torrent service on the vps. i use 2 to 3 vps company which do not allow torrent-flux privately for downloading. so this major reason force me to leave the vps server. so if any one know a reliable company which allow private torrent downloading and has no issues in it please tell me so i will shift on there vps. because i have to install centos + front-end panel zpanel or kloxo + torrent-flux.
> 
> Thank


What you want to do sounds like a DMCA nightmare and likely violates any decent provider's TOS/AUP.  Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Xenfinity (May 27, 2014)

Not to mention the bandwidth-hogging nature of torrents due to the lots of connections they make.

Nick


----------



## hassankamran (May 27, 2014)

Xenfinity @VPSHobbyist can you tell me about any vps which allow me torrent downloading ?


----------



## BlackoutIsHere (May 27, 2014)

@hassankamran It all depends on if those torrents are legal.  Most providers will tell you no because torrents are usually detrimental to the node/network.


----------



## hassankamran (May 27, 2014)

@VPSHobbyist so can you tell me the suggestion now what to do ?


----------



## BlackoutIsHere (May 27, 2014)

hassankamran said:


> @VPSHobbyist so can you tell me the suggestion now what to do ?


VPS Hobbyist is my title, BlackoutIsHere is my name   .  If your torrents are illegal there really isn't anything for you to do now.


----------



## hassankamran (May 27, 2014)

@BlackoutIsHere you know that hollywood moview and bolloywood i have to download with torrent-flux i am not getting any othrt solution for the movie portal . so that torrent will be illegal.


----------



## MartinD (May 27, 2014)

Sorry but we're not going to condone or advocate this kind of thing.


----------

